# Pilsner ?



## wombil (23/10/13)

Hey Guys,
I have just seen a recipe for hefewizen calling for IMC pilsner.
What is this and is there a substitute?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/10/13)

Any good pilsner or ale malt will do


----------



## wombil (23/10/13)

Hey Hey,
Thanks Stu.


----------

